# Looking for a Decent Upgrade for 560Ti



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 22, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: *Corsair HX750W* (Modular)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 15K

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: Full HD

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Refer Signature for Exact Details.

Upgrading in October. I have recently upgrade to a 23" Full HD Monitor (Spec in Signature) and I am seeing glitches / drop in FPS with my 560Ti while playing games. Hence looking for a upgrade. Current one can work with lowered setts its annoying me as I am used to Ultra Setts eye candy.

I am getting a Deal of Used Sapphire 7970 GHz Dual-X Edition 3GB for 13K with 1 year warranty left. Is this is a good upgrade? Also Is any NEW card available within 15K that can beat this card?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sapphire R9 280 3GB -16,825.(snapdeal) 

Sapphire R9 270x 2GB - 14100.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 23, 2014)

I read some stuff online and they claim 7970 and 280X are same. In that case its a no brainer deal. Is this true?


----------



## TheGibMaker (Sep 23, 2014)

R9 280 all the way!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys I ended up waiting for Maxwell series and bought a ZOTAC GTX 960 instead. Got it for a bargain price. 3 Month used card for 12k.

Hopefully this will be a decent boost as compared to the 560Ti.


----------

